# WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL ABOUT BIG HOPPING?



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe I'm just old fasioned or the shit is out of my league.. But I really don't see the excitement in this anymore. Once it falls on the bumper, that's it. Every now and again it gets stuck. Next week, same thing. Week after that same thing.. Week after week-after week, same shit. Bunch of yelling and screaming and cheering like there's something new at the table. Maybe new car, but same old type of shit. I understand there's lots of money invested to get those big inches, but I'd rather invest it in the looks and quality of the vehicle. But other than that, it is entertaining especially to new spectators


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

hopping bores the fuck out of me id rather hit the streets & gas hop & hit 3s then sit still tryna out hop some other fool


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I love it bro when my cars n the air and the noise from banging i get hyped but i also think im coming to the age i just wanna cruz a clean rag lol

Good day riders


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

5leepy417Lowrider said:


> hopping bores the fuck out of me id rather hit the streets & gas hop & hit 3s then sit still tryna out hop some other fool


Lol i love gas hoppin also lol


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> Lol i love gas hoppin also lol


nothing better then hopping down the avenue thinking your hitting big inches when really its only like 30 or 40 some lol


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

No don't get me wrong. I love hopping too. I hop more than I 3. I'm talking bout the circus cars on stilts


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

Its that John Cena belt and the Burger King crown that them radical hoppers after.You know what will be interesting to see,57 Belair rag or 58,59 rag radical hoppers that still look street legal.Cuz only then you'll distinguish the chumps from the champs.I hate also when you watch them hoppin dvds and the judges that are 5ft nothing can see 114 inches.hahahahaaa


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lulz


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

5leepy417Lowrider said:


> nothing better then hopping down the avenue thinking your hitting big inches when really its only like 30 or 40 some lol


Hahha or u on 3 at the light and people start driving away lol i love lowriding


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

King of the Burbz said:


> the judges that are 5ft nothing can see 114 inches.hahahahaaa[/QUOTE?
> 
> hahahaa


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> Hahha or u on 3 at the light and people start driving away lol i love lowriding


hitting a rolling three at a light people trip out & slow way down or switch lanes


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Idk? What is so cool about murder? Or drive by's?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

5leepy417Lowrider said:


> hitting a rolling three at a light people trip out & slow way down or switch lanes


Hanna yep


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> Idk? What is so cool about murder? Or drive by's?


murder and drive by's are way cooler than hopping


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

King of the Burbz has a point. I remember seeing people tweak s**t from just hitting switches! Then people learn to reinforce frames... These days and times, tech has come a long way. I dig seeing people with radical set ups that don't wreck s**t but still hit switches a lot. Why not make a radical hopper that would look SUPER clean and NOT come apart? It'd have to take a lot of dough, but someone's got to do it. I would imagine there are some LayItLow members that got it down... This would be a good time to ask for pics....


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

for example,besides the car being stuck or not or even if the car is swangin,how is that lil 4 possibly 5ft nothing dude in the pic with the goatee and even his much taller comrads see the bottom of the tire.Hopping has more shenanigans involved in it than games you play at your county fair.Nothin but cheaters and liers at the stick givin out inches 2 whoever dick rides him or is wearing the same shirt as him.

BIG AL DIDNT SAY IT!!!!!!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

King of the Burbz said:


> BIG AL DIDNT SAY IT!!!!!!


big al has been awful quiet lately.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah I don't like radical hopping.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Chicago-n said:


> Yeah I don't like radical hopping.


Me eather


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> big al has been awful quiet lately.


When you own the belt,you dont need to say much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I drop the top and cruise the blvd like a car is supposed to


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

5leepy417Lowrider said:


> nothing better then hopping down the avenue thinking your hitting big inches when really its only like 30 or 40 some lol


I was 5 years into my second caddy before I ever started trying to get off the ground, and then I was only getting med 40's top's
and after that, the car slowly went to shit as far as I am concerned.. I could never afford all the effort and money it take's to get 
those big inch's on a car... Not to mention I am not attracted to any lifted car that only lay's down to stock height! 
If I had money to burn, I would do another 79 caddy coup.. with a Turbo charger V6 motor swap. modified rear trailing arm's 
shock's and cylinder's so the ass would lock up like it had 16's in the back. but lay all the way down as if it had 10's in the back.
with 4-5 ton coils in the front with 2 turns cut off so the nose would lay almost as low as the back..8 battery's going left to right in the trunk with no weight. and a single piston gate to the nose.. and that would be my hopper.. doing street inch's without bottoming out!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> I was 5 years into my second caddy before I ever started trying to get off the ground, and then I was only getting med 40's top's
> and after that, the car slowly went to shit as far as I am concerned.. I could never afford all the effort and money it take's to get
> those big inch's on a car... *Not to mention I am not attracted to any lifted car that only lay's down to stock height! *
> If I had money to burn, I would do another 79 caddy coup.. with a Turbo charger V6 motor swap. modified rear trailing arm's
> ...


this, all day


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Didnt get it like i wanted but here is me in action with my elco


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> I was 5 years into my second caddy before I ever started trying to get off the ground, and then I was only getting med 40's top's
> and after that, the car slowly went to shit as far as I am concerned.. I could never afford all the effort and money it take's to get
> those big inch's on a car... Not to mention I am not attracted to any lifted car that only lay's down to stock height!
> If I had money to burn, I would do another 79 caddy coup.. with a Turbo charger V6 motor swap. modified rear trailing arm's
> ...


SAY WORD! :yes:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Street hopping is cool, but the actual "hop", I've never seen the big deal. Especially now that everyone is building junkyard cars. I don't see the point of hot rodders building these 700hp street cars either though. I guess I'm more "Show" than "Go":dunno: Look through the whole Post Your Rides section....not a single junkyard hopper Fest.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Hopefuy that is a fad dying out. Seems to me if you hop junk these days everyone on your ass about it.


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

cripn8ez said:


> Didnt get it like i wanted but here is me in action with my elco


 Wzup Big Homie...Much Respect...Big Tray Deee!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Tray Deee said:


> Wzup Big Homie...Much Respect...Big Tray Deee!!


West good bro thanx u know same ole how u doing


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

I REMEBER CARS COMING DOWN AS FAST AS THEY WENT UP NOW THERE UP THERE FOR FOR GOOD MINUET BEFORE THEY COME BACK DOWN


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

big al 54 said:


> I REMEBER CARS COMING DOWN AS FAST AS THEY WENT UP NOW THERE UP THERE FOR FOR GOOD MINUET BEFORE THEY COME BACK DOWN


All that weight n them bumpers and shit has them trying to balance bacc hahaha


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

big al 54 said:


> I REMEBER CARS COMING DOWN AS FAST AS THEY WENT UP NOW THERE UP THERE FOR FOR GOOD MINUET BEFORE THEY COME BACK DOWN


THIS


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

OGJordan said:


> Street hopping is cool, but the actual "hop", I've never seen the big deal. Especially now that everyone is building junkyard cars. I don't see the point of hot rodders building these 700hp street cars either though. I guess I'm more "Show" than "Go":dunno: Look through the whole Post Your Rides section....*not a single junkyard hopper Fest.*


True story. someone should start that, I would bump that bs TTT all the time! 

"16 batteries and 2 pistons!" What ELSE SHOULD YOU EXPECT EXCEPT BACK BUMPER?? That shit aint nothin to brag about here or FB or youtube! Its just physics! :loco:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

KingsWood said:


> Seems to me if you hop junk these days everyone on your ass about it.


Apparently not.Look at how many make overs the hopping surf board has gotten since he 1st broke it out.I thought this hobby or "LIFESTYLE" (to some people) was called 'Lowriding'?Not 'High Hoppin'?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

Skim said:


>



 Amen to to that!!!!Definitely a champ!


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> Street hopping is cool, but the actual "hop", I've never seen the big deal. Especially now that everyone is building junkyard cars. I don't see the point of hot rodders building these 700hp street cars either though. I guess I'm more "Show" than "Go":dunno: Look through the whole Post Your Rides section....not a single junkyard hopper Fest.







http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/390089-garbage-hopper-fest.html#post17379137 thanks for the idea.now contribute if you can sir


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

This red ace pic gets my vote for pic of the year!
Oh and cripn8s you've come a long way from that blue 4 door box with the lightning bolts homie. Looking good out there cuz


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Portland Majestics swinging in front of the Casino in last year. This car was clean as fuck placed in the vegas super show then hopped it afterwards to show that it worked.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Skim said:


>


From the door.... that reminds me of amazing V-max! that's skill, allot of work and deep ass pockets..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I drop the top and cruise the blvd like a car is supposed to


2x that cruising!!!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> Portland Majestics swinging in front of the Casino in last year. This car was clean as fuck placed in the vegas super show then hopped it afterwards to show that it worked.


Big M from the streets to the shows, and back on the streets after the show :nicoderm:


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

cripn8ez said:


> West good bro thanx u know same ole how u doing


 Shit man just chillin...Stopping by to show sum love to you and da Westside CC Homies !!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> Look through the whole Post Your Rides section....not a single junkyard hopper Fest.


but almost every lowrider dvd is dedicated to 4 hours of watching garbage hop


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

fool2 said:


> but almost every lowrider dvd is dedicated to 4 hours of watching garbage hop


Fastforwarding those dvds is so stupid.
It's just a car moving up and down for 4hrs.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chicago-n said:


> Fastforwarding those dvds is so stupid.
> It's just a car moving up and down for 4hrs.


every once in a while a bumper or headlight flies off or a balljoint breaks. that's the only part worth watching. the whole video could be four minutes long instead of four hours


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Tray Deee said:


> Shit man just chillin...Stopping by to show sum love to you and da Westside CC Homies !!


Thanx homie u know same ole thing.

Yeah big ups to The M hoppers


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

I'll check out a hopping contest, but never plan to build my car for that. I plan to build my car to drive and have some fun street hopping. But to each their own.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Droop408 said:


> I'll check out a hopping contest, but never plan to build my car for that. I plan to build my car to drive and have some fun street hopping. But to each their own.


My old caprice from a few years back


----------



## Tray Deee (Nov 10, 2012)

cripn8ez said:


> Thanx homie u know same ole thing.
> 
> Yeah big ups to The M hoppers


 When is that G Body going to hit da streets? You need to let me spray it....Check out my page in the AutoBody forum under Our Shop @ School I have some pics of my work on there ...Shout out to the Westside CC Homies in Hamilton Ohio...Yall hollar me too !! Peace Big Tray Deee !!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Skim said:


>


clean car. seen it in person from Salt Lake City and is a cool hopper but NOT A LOWRIDER....just sayin...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> My old caprice from a few years back



:thumbsup:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anson72 said:


> clean car. seen it in person from Salt Lake City and is a cool hopper but NOT A LOWRIDER....just sayin...


Why isn't it a lowrider??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Up on3 said:


> Why isn't it a lowrider??


The looks of the lower trailing arms I'd say it sits higher or stock height when fully dumped thus not a lowrider in the true form to lots of people.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

extending your lower trailing arms is for *******

/topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fool2 said:


> every once in a while a bumper or headlight flies off or a balljoint breaks. that's the only part worth watching. the whole video could be four minutes long instead of four hours


I thought we were in to restoring and customizing cars not destroying them. We might as well bust all the windows out and enter a demolition derby with them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> clean car. seen it in person from Salt Lake City and is a cool hopper but NOT A LOWRIDER....just sayin...


nice conversion


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> The looks of the lower trailing arms I'd say it sits higher or stock height when fully dumped thus not a lowrider in the true form to lots of people.


Not true. V max 61 had some long ass trailing arms and his shit layed in the back.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Up on3 said:


> Not true. V max 61 had some long ass trailing arms and his shit layed in the back.


1 exception


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

_*This is what a hopping contest should look like.....The feel of the a boxing match. The announcer introduces each opponent as they enter the ring. Each ride super clean...give them a minute to warm up, and let them go head up! *_


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

illstorm said:


> _*This is what a hopping contest should look like.....The feel of the a boxing match. The announcer introduces each opponent as they enter the ring. Each ride super clean...give them a minute to warm up, and let them go head up! *_


You mean not a bunch of grown men, crying, yelling about who's junk car can hop the highest??


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

_Exactly! It has become an exercise in the art of redundancy..._


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Skim said:


>


Hop cruise and show the best of all or cars like this tl me


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

illstorm said:


> _*This is what a hopping contest should look like.....The feel of the a boxing match. The announcer introduces each opponent as they enter the ring. Each ride super clean...give them a minute to warm up, and let them go head up! *_


Some cool cars but if lowriders continue to be reckless like this close to the general public it will be shut down by authorities with a quickness. Especially if another bystander gets killed...Just sayin do you want to "look cool for a minute and act a fool" or keep lowridin strong for the future? Lets be a little smarter...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BIG RED said:


> The looks of the lower trailing arms I'd say it sits higher or stock height when fully dumped thus not a lowrider in the true form to REAL LOWRIDERS.


fixed



MOSTHATED CC said:


> nice conversion


It is clean just has to be LOW to be a LOWrider...call me crazy I guess...:dunno:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

illstorm said:


> _*This is what a hopping contest should look like.....The feel of the a boxing match. The announcer introduces each opponent as they enter the ring. Each ride super clean...give them a minute to warm up, and let them go head up! *_


 AHH SHIT ! HAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

illstorm said:


> _*This is what a hopping contest should look like.....The feel of the a boxing match. The announcer introduces each opponent as they enter the ring. Each ride super clean...give them a minute to warm up, and let them go head up! *_



damm, both them car's was working and looking good.. I have a feeling the lac took out the OG 425 that came with that car!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

illstorm said:


> _*This is what a hopping contest should look like.....The feel of the a boxing match. The announcer introduces each opponent as they enter the ring. Each ride super clean...give them a minute to warm up, and let them go head up! *_


i seen alot of loyd christmas haircuts in that vid :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

187PURE said:


> Maybe I'm just old fasioned or the shit is out of my league.. But I really don't see the excitement in this anymore. Once it falls on the bumper, that's it. Every now and again it gets stuck. Next week, same thing. Week after that same thing.. Week after week-after week, same shit. Bunch of yelling and screaming and cheering like there's something new at the table. Maybe new car, but same old type of shit. I understand there's lots of money invested to get those big inches, but I'd rather invest it in the looks and quality of the vehicle. But other than that, it is entertaining especially to new spectators


shit watered down now,just a bunch of junk cars with chains hangin from the bottom.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

big al 54 said:


> I REMEBER CARS COMING DOWN AS FAST AS THEY WENT UP NOW THERE UP THERE FOR FOR GOOD MINUET BEFORE THEY COME BACK DOWN


that too smh


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Why hasn't anyone come out with a limo that can hit bumper? Since it's all about height and weight, the longer wheelbase should take it all now right? Cmon big al!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lowlowlow said:


> Why hasn't anyone come out with a limo that can hit bumper? Since it's all about height and weight, the longer wheelbase should take it all now right? Cmon big al!


shit would probably snap in half


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> clean car. seen it in person from Salt Lake City and is a cool hopper but NOT A LOWRIDER....just sayin...




Same car. Why ain't it a Lowrider?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

Anson72 said:


> Some cool cars but if lowriders continue to be reckless like this close to the general public it will be shut down by authorities with a quickness. Especially if another bystander gets killed...Just sayin do you want to "look cool for a minute and act a fool" or keep lowridin strong for the future? Lets be a little smarter...


couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I personally like clean street cars doing 35-55''. at the same time the "monster" hoppers are a part of lowriding,just like car dancing was,just like euros and mini trucks were(or are still)i dig it for what it is. 
to each their own. thats what makes lowriding fun.
just my .02


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> Why hasn't anyone come out with a limo that can hit bumper? Since it's all about height and weight, the longer wheelbase should take it all now right? Cmon big al!


I dont think a limo would work, even with all the weight in the back.. for one with the supper high ass lock up, there would be no 

room for the front to get any bounce, the grill would be pointed strait down. and front strokes are only 6-8 inch's long because 

control arms can only go so far. you would need some kind of cylinder that come's up through the front fender! even if you get the car

up past 60 to 70 inch's? it would bottom out on the front bumper on it's first return!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> I dont think a limo would work, even with all the weight in the back.. for one with the supper high ass lock up, there would be no
> 
> room for the front to get any bounce, the grill would be pointed strait down. and front strokes are only 6-8 inch's long because
> 
> ...


U dont need a high lock up for inches.....wheelbase is where its at....and bumpers can be relocated.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

If you have a problem with Hopping just don't hop your car. Matter of fact don't own a lowrider. Get you a tuner or a donk and your worries will be over, end of thread.:inout:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> If you have a problem with Hopping just don't hop your car. Matter of fact don't own a lowrider. Get you a tuner or a donk and your worries will be over, end of thread.:inout:


Nah.
Hoppers should get donks.
They're the ones who wanna ride high.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I love everything to do with the scene.

I love cruising, hopping, dragging, 3 wheelin.

I love it all and have respect for everyone that does any of those.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> I love everything to do with the scene.
> 
> I love cruising, hopping, dragging, 3 wheelin.
> 
> I love it all and have respect for everyone that does any of those.


I prefer to do all.
Not just one.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Skim said:


> Same car. Why ain't it a Lowrider?


Just cuz it gets down in the rear dont mean its lowridin. I've seen alot of guys tryin to say their lowridin with the ass down and the front end basicly stock height with a full stack of coils. I know hopping has always been a part of lowridin but there are alot of guys that get the car FRONT AND BACK low and still have a respectable hop. Its in the name, just like alot of OGs from the 70s say if you can put a dollar bill under it and drop it then pull the dollar out you aint lowridin...I know there are cars like my g-body that can't get that low but a person can still try hard to get as low as possible...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Cuban Dave said:


> If you have a problem with Hopping just don't hop your car. Matter of fact don't own a lowrider. Get you a tuner or a donk and your worries will be over, end of thread.:inout:


I don't have a problem with hopping. I actually like it more than 3 wheeling. But I do have a slight distaste for circus/clown shit. Once the weight teeters that shit over and it gets stuck, aint shit else to do. where's the fun and competition in that shit? I read a fools comment on facebook, saying weight saves the motor and the gear lmao.. that statement right there alone tells me where the state of lowriding is nowadays.. Props to the ****** building clean traditional street shit


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I drop the top and cruise the blvd like a car is supposed to


this is lowriding



cripn8ez said:


> Hahha or u on 3 at the light and people start driving away lol i love lowriding


this is not


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

THATS a lowrider. or at least pretty damn close with the way that ass is laying out. Stock height ain't it! :facepalm:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> View attachment 845777
> 
> 
> View attachment 845785
> ...


:uh:A wise man once said "get low & stay there"


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Blah Blah Blah. Always the same ol BullS**t. The people that can't build one crying about it. IF YOU DON'T LIKE HOPPING DON"T WATCH IT. believe me people get tired of going to car shows and seeing the same 25 cars sitting in the parking lot too. IJS.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

bambalam said:


> Blah Blah Blah. Always the same ol BullS**t. The people that can't build one crying about it. IF YOU DON'T LIKE HOPPING DON"T WATCH IT. believe me people get tired of going to car shows and seeing the same 25 cars sitting in the parking lot too. IJS.


naw dogg.. hopping is a good sport.. I don't have a problem with people cheating on their taxes, or even their SAT's.. just don't cheat in hopping :tears:


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

You Have the rule book. Good I been lookin fo one a those. Nothing personal but the people who build hoppers don't talk S**t about ya'lls lowriders But you damn sure always talkin S**t about the hoppers we build. IJS if you don't like it then don't watch it but quit talkin Sh*t about what you know nothing about. If you all knew how to build one you would be in the pits talkin S**t with everyone else.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

bambalam said:


> You Have the rule book. Good I been lookin fo one a those. Nothing personal but the people who build hoppers don't talk S**t about ya'lls lowriders But you damn sure always talkin S**t about the hoppers we build. IJS if you don't like it then don't watch it but quit talkin Sh*t about what you know nothing about. If you all knew how to build one you would be in the pits talkin S**t with everyone else.


Aint talking shit. This is my own personal opinion as we are all entitled to one. You're taking offense. I know it takes money to build a ("GOOD") hopper. I hop my shit all the time. I'm an old school "traditional" street hopper. Now if you like all the weight in the trunk and stilts on the rear, than do what you do. I don't have to like it. But that's just my own personal opinion.


----------

